

Show HN: Wesayhi.co – Wetransfer for online meetings - 24sessions
http://wesayhi.co

======
wesayhi
We're Wetransfer for online meetings. Simple, beautiful and reliable online
meetings in your company style. Feel free to ask me anything or sign up for
our FREE private Beta.

